# Liberal Media Is Trying To Destroy Football



## mudwhistle

I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime. 

What do you think?


----------



## martybegan

Not that, but they love it as a distraction from all the other problems we are facing right now.


----------



## bodecea




----------



## Mr. H.

It's being used as a ratings tool. Lavish praise on a gay player - ratings.
Castigate the Redskins moniker- ratings. 
Same old shit. Screw Liberals and their media machines.


----------



## mudwhistle

MSESPN focused last week on spousal abuse, Gay players, spanking, changing a teams name, everything but football.

A new football helmet with impact sensing devices can get a player removed from a game even if he hasn't received a concussion.

It's getting to the point that the NFL is more worried about lawsuits than football.


----------



## Stephanie

At this point with the NFL sticking its nose into politics and now trying to become all, political correct,  I don't care if it is destroyed. It's also the least diverse  jobs out there and not one peep from the Sharpton's,  Jacksons and Holders

they've over looked all the thugs they've had in it for years.


----------



## Mr. H.

Without hydrocarbons, football itself would not be playable. 
This is fine.


----------



## Mad Scientist

The NFL could go out of business *tomorrow* for all I care.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mad Scientist said:


> The NFL could go out of business *tomorrow* for all I care.


We know you're mad, but are you a real scientist? 

*NFL is a key player in the economy*

 USATODAY.com


----------



## Mad Scientist

Mr H., If people *weren't* spending money on the NFL they'd be:

*Spending money on something else.*

I read the autobiography of the founder of USA Today AL Neuharth. When it first came out critics called it "McPaper" because of it's big, shiny graphics and lack of writing.

Anyway, one day Al Neuharth got mad at his copy editors because they put a cheerleader with huge tits on the cover. Was he mad because they exploited this woman's natural assets only to sell papers?

No.

He was mad because "her tits were below the fold" and thus no one could see them in the news stand.


----------



## Mad Scientist

And remember that the NFL is a non profit organization yet Roger Goodell makes 44 Million a year.

NFL = Big TV Scam.


----------



## Mr. H.

Mad Scientist said:


> Mr H., If people *weren't* spending money on the NFL they'd be:
> 
> *Spending money on something else.*
> 
> I read the autobiography of the founder of USA Today AL Neuharth. When it first came out critics called it "McPaper" because of it's big, shiny graphics and lack of writing.
> 
> Anyway, one day Al Neuharth got mad at his copy editors because they put a cheerleader with huge tits on the cover. Was he mad because they exploited this woman's natural assets only to sell papers?
> 
> No.
> 
> He was mad because "her tits were below the fold" and thus no one could see them in the news stand.


$56 billion. For what? 

Americans spent a record 56 billion on pets last year - CBS News


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> MSESPN focused last week on spousal abuse, Gay players, spanking, changing a teams name, everything but football.



Oh dear they spoke about the players and news around the NFL.  They never do that must be tha liberals



> A new football helmet with impact sensing devices can get a player removed from a game even if he hasn't received a concussion.
> 
> It's getting to the point that the NFL is more worried about lawsuits than football.



Oh KNOW, why cant football go back to leather helmets?  Dam Liberals, thats why!


----------



## Stephanie

Mad Scientist said:


> Mr H., If people *weren't* spending money on the NFL they'd be:
> 
> *Spending money on something else.*
> 
> I read the autobiography of the founder of USA Today AL Neuharth. When it first came out critics called it "McPaper" because of it's big, shiny graphics and lack of writing.
> 
> Anyway, one day Al Neuharth got mad at his copy editors because they put a cheerleader with huge tits on the cover. Was he mad because they exploited this woman's natural assets only to sell papers?
> 
> No.
> 
> He was mad because "her tits were below the fold" and thus no one could see them in the news stand.



Sadly, that pretty much sums up shallow the people in this country has become


----------



## Ravi

lmao now ESPN is the liberal media.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

mudwhistle said:


> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?



Clearly. Liberals are losers in life and hate anything that has winners and loser, like pro sports.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mad Scientist said:


> Mr H., If people *weren't* spending money on the NFL they'd be:
> 
> *Spending money on something else.*
> 
> I read the autobiography of the founder of USA Today AL Neuharth. When it first came out critics called it "McPaper" because of it's big, shiny graphics and lack of writing.
> 
> Anyway, one day Al Neuharth got mad at his copy editors because they put a cheerleader with huge tits on the cover. Was he mad because they exploited this woman's natural assets only to sell papers?
> 
> No.
> 
> He was mad because "her tits were below the fold" and thus no one could see them in the news stand.


Yeah, they could be sending their cash to Democrat political causes like paying exorbitant taxes, paying $20 for a Big Mac because the union wants a $15 min wage, or donations to the UN. Eliminating wealth concentrations. Spending massive amounts of money on on our energy bills because of investments in alternative energy sources because fossil fuels are evil.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Ravi said:


> lmao now ESPN is the liberal media.



Annd according to Frank ESPN hates things that has winners and losers...like sports.  ESPN hates sports.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> lmao now ESPN is the liberal media.


Glad I could educate you.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao now ESPN is the liberal media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annd according to Frank ESPN hates things that has winners and losers...like sports.  ESPN hates sports.
Click to expand...


Sports is supposed to be an escape from all of the garbage in our daily lives. Now it is a major contributor to it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao now ESPN is the liberal media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annd according to Frank ESPN hates things that has winners and losers...like sports.  ESPN hates sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sports is supposed to be an escape from all of the garbage in our daily lives. Now it is a major contributor to it.
Click to expand...



So turn it off then or do you want to cry sommore?  My heart aches for thee


----------



## R.D.

The NFL Can Go to Hell  forward thinking for progressive action


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao now ESPN is the liberal media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annd according to Frank ESPN hates things that has winners and losers...like sports.  ESPN hates sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sports is supposed to be an escape from all of the garbage in our daily lives. Now it is a major contributor to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So turn it off then or do you want to cry sommore?  My heart aches for thee
Click to expand...

Why don't you go put your thumb up your butt?


----------



## mudwhistle

Liberals hate violence (unless they cause it).

That's why they hate the NFL. 

They prefer soccer, but anyone who watches soccer knows soccer isn't exactly a pacifist sport either.


----------



## GHook93

mudwhistle said:


> MSESPN focused last week on spousal abuse,


That was extreme spousal abuse should have been taken as serious as it was. Spousal abuse is an issue that we shouldn't ignore. It's a bipartisan issue and I am GLAD the media didn't ignore it.


mudwhistle said:


> Gay players,


I was annoyed by the special treatment this story and player received. It was annoying. 



mudwhistle said:


> spanking,


He allegedly beat his kid with a wooded stick leaving huge marks. Even in conservative Texas they saw this as an issue and arrested a football player (Texas is football country you know)!



mudwhistle said:


> changing a teams name


Stupidity and PC bullshit. I am glad the owner has ballz and won't back down to the PC police!



mudwhistle said:


> A new football helmet with impact sensing devices can get a player removed from a game even if he hasn't received a concussion.


Yes it's a violent game, but concussions have caused many permanent brain damage to many players. Note: For every financially set for life player, there is 100s of 1-2 yr and out players.



mudwhistle said:


> It's getting to the point that the NFL is more worried about lawsuits than football.


Wrong, they are more worried about bad PR than everything. After all they are in the entertainment business and PR is a big part of it. 

The NFL is the best run professional sporting organization in the world. Every team has a chance, every team makes money, the ratings have never been higher and the excitement is still there!


----------



## Ravi

I guess Muddie approves of beating women and childreN????


----------



## Stephanie

You have to love how they become, ALL HIGH AND MIGHTY for about a week. then back to bitching about something else next week

oh and I hear from the Democrats that CONGRESS might take up the issue. Isn't that what WE PAY them FOR to poke their noses into football ?

they've overlooked all the THUGS in the NFL and the NBA for years and now all of a SUDDEN it's some major big deal


----------



## GHook93

Mad Scientist said:


> The NFL could go out of business *tomorrow* for all I care.



I love football and would go in a deep depression if I couldn't watch my Bears! Heck did you see the game last night! BAM,

I would miss football, basketball, hockey, soccer (yes the national pride that come with the world cup would be missed), boxing and Ultimate Fighting.

I wouldn't miss baseball (haven't been into baseball in years), golf (I like to play it, but I can't stand watching it) and racing (sorry I don't find the draw that others do).


----------



## GHook93

Ravi said:


> I guess Muddie approves of beating women and childreN????



Only when they talk back!


----------



## jon_berzerk

mudwhistle said:


> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?



it is already toast


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> Liberals hate violence (unless they cause it).
> 
> That's why they hate the NFL.
> 
> They prefer soccer, but anyone who watches soccer knows soccer isn't exactly a pacifist sport either.



Yes, ESPN is liberal and they hate football thats why they dont cover football.











Why do they hate football?






I mean, its unfair!


----------



## mudwhistle

GHook93 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSESPN focused last week on spousal abuse,
> 
> 
> 
> That was extreme spousal abuse should have been taken as serious as it was. Spousal abuse is an issue that we shouldn't ignore. It's a bipartisan issue and I am GLAD the media didn't ignore it.
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay players,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was annoyed by the special treatment this story and player received. It was annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> spanking,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He allegedly beat his kid with a wooded stick leaving huge marks. Even in conservative Texas they saw this as an issue and arrested a football player (Texas is football country you know)!
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> changing a teams name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupidity and PC bullshit. I am glad the owner has ballz and won't back down to the PC police!
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new football helmet with impact sensing devices can get a player removed from a game even if he hasn't received a concussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it's a violent game, but concussions have caused many permanent brain damage to many players. Note: For every financially set for life player, there is 100s of 1-2 yr and out players.
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting to the point that the NFL is more worried about lawsuits than football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, they are more worried about bad PR than everything. After all they are in the entertainment business and PR is a big part of it.
> 
> The NFL is the best run professional sporting organization in the world. Every team has a chance, every team makes money, the ratings have never been higher and the excitement is still there!
Click to expand...

Not for long (NFL).

Leave it up to liberals and the NFL will be history.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals hate violence (unless they cause it).
> 
> That's why they hate the NFL.
> 
> They prefer soccer, but anyone who watches soccer knows soccer isn't exactly a pacifist sport either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, ESPN is liberal and they hate football thats why they dont cover football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they hate football?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, its unfair!
Click to expand...

Why don't you have a point?


----------



## mudwhistle

GHook93 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Muddie approves of beating women and childreN????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when they talk back!
Click to expand...

What does it have to do with sports?

Why is it that liberals only want to focus on the garbage in society rather than spending their time trying to find something good in it?

Answer: Because their lives evolve around hate, envy, and turmoil. They can't really find peace because they have a job they hate or they wish they made enough money to live comfortably because they live in a toilet for a city or they were abused growing up or don't feel accepted by their peers. Who knows?

 Most liberals find it extremely difficult to be happy. That's really it. It's why they always find the bad in everything.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

mudwhistle said:


> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?



I think the NFL is doing it for them.


----------



## ClosedCaption

ESPN hates football





Because Liberals dont like football and seek to destroy it!






Why is this pic 80% smile and they put the football at the bottom?  They want to bury it!!  Thas why!






Cut the shit ESPN!!  Mud figured it out about you guys.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> I guess Muddie approves of beating women and childreN????


You guessed wrong as usual.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the NFL is doing it for them.
Click to expand...

I think they wouldn't care if it weren't for the constant pressure from the media.

On the Herd this morning, guess what they're talking about.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> ESPN hates football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Liberals dont like football and seek to destroy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this pic 80% smile and they put the football at the bottom?  They want to bury it!!  Thas why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the shit ESPN!!  Mud figured it out about you guys.


You don't have to prove to me they aren't above making some serious coin off of it


----------



## CrusaderFrank

mudwhistle said:


> Liberals hate violence (unless they cause it).
> 
> That's why they hate the NFL.
> 
> They prefer soccer, but anyone who watches soccer knows soccer isn't exactly a pacifist sport either.



Neymar


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Liberals want to convert the NFL to touch football


----------



## mudwhistle

Sports is the best of both worlds to a lib.

It allows them to be racists and not have to admit it. Many believe athletes are too pampered. They don't deserve to go to college. They're all mind numb Neanderthals that abuse women and can't use big words. Rapists making millions. The butthurt must be tremendous.


----------



## Ravi

This may be the stupidest thread in the history of USMB.

Also an excellent topic for the GOP to campaign on.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> This may be the stupidest thread in the history of USMB.
> 
> Also an excellent topic for the GOP to campaign on.


You always say that.


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may be the stupidest thread in the history of USMB.
> 
> Also an excellent topic for the GOP to campaign on.
> 
> 
> 
> You always say that.
Click to expand...


And it always fits


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may be the stupidest thread in the history of USMB.
> 
> Also an excellent topic for the GOP to campaign on.
> 
> 
> 
> You always say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it always fits
Click to expand...

Hardly.


----------



## mudwhistle

What is consistent is your failure to post anything socially redeeming in response


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?


 they dont have to try,just like in baseball,the owners and the players have done that already.they destroyed it with free agency where the good old days are over with players not sticking with one team anymore,domed stadiums,and teams being allowed to leave to another city anytime they please without going to jail which they should be sent to jail for.


----------



## ClosedCaption

I stumped my toe today and its liberals fault


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> ESPN hates football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Liberals dont like football and seek to destroy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this pic 80% smile and they put the football at the bottom?  They want to bury it!!  Thas why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the shit ESPN!!  Mud figured it out about you guys.


ESPN is the worst mag when it comes to information. It's full of flashy pictures but it's not up to the level of The Sporting News or even Sports Illustrated.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

mudwhistle said:


> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?


 That this fails as a straw man fallacy.

There is no "liberal media" and no one is trying to "destroy" football.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> I stumped my toe today and its liberals fault


A perfect example of your constant irrelevance.


----------



## mudwhistle

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That this fails as a straw man fallacy.
> 
> There is no "liberal media" and no one is trying to "destroy" football.
Click to expand...


Just another sign you don't live on a place we call Earth.


----------



## mudwhistle

Destroy or at least cut it down to size. Take your pick.


----------



## Unkotare

Stephanie said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr H., If people *weren't* spending money on the NFL they'd be:
> 
> *Spending money on something else.*
> 
> I read the autobiography of the founder of USA Today AL Neuharth. When it first came out critics called it "McPaper" because of it's big, shiny graphics and lack of writing.
> 
> Anyway, one day Al Neuharth got mad at his copy editors because they put a cheerleader with huge tits on the cover. Was he mad because they exploited this woman's natural assets only to sell papers?
> 
> No.
> 
> He was mad because "her tits were below the fold" and thus no one could see them in the news stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, that pretty much sums up shallow the people in this country has become
Click to expand...



"Has [sic] become"? When in the history of history has sex not been used to sell?


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stumped my toe today and its liberals fault
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect example of your constant irrelevance.
Click to expand...


Thats the fault of liberals donchano


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

mudwhistle said:


> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?


I think the players are doing a mighty fine job of that already. As are all the fans who support these wife beating child maiming faggots.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

It all boils down to parenting & education in the end.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Grampa Murked U said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the players are doing a mighty fine job of that already. As are all the fans who support these wife beating child maiming faggots.
Click to expand...


Did not know Grampa was a liberal.




mudwhistle said:


> MSESPN focused last week on spousal abuse, Gay players, spanking, changing a teams name, everything but football.
> 
> A new football helmet with impact sensing devices can get a player removed from a game even if he hasn't received a concussion.
> 
> It's getting to the point that the NFL is more worried about lawsuits than football.



Woooo hoo hoo ahahahaha


----------



## Moonglow

I lost interest in the NFL when they went on strike in the '80's...so pfft!


----------



## Unkotare

mudwhistle said:


> Destroy or at least cut it down to size. Take your pick.




They want everyone playing soccer - but with a new, extra-soft soccer ball. After all, people love soccer in Europe, right? The obama wants America to look like Europe, right?


----------



## Unkotare

ClosedCaption said:


> I stumped my toe today ...




You 'what'? Try again.


----------



## HUGGY

The mindless hate that Newt Gingrich installed as a permanent platform in the GOP has grown and overgrown any semblence of reason.

The groupthink hate installed in the GOP make what used to be the party of reason and steady progress just the party of juvenile pissants.  Thanks for ruining my old party Frank and co.  Now you guys are just a joke and MANY good people have left the GOP for just this mindless name calling.  I would suggest you all just grow up but THAT is unlikely.

THAT is why I pretty much don't care about politics any more.

What's left to care about?

The NFL and My Seahawks


----------



## HenryBHough

Once America's favourite spectator sport has been outlawed then liberals will be free to promote their own favoured spectator sport:  Abortion.  On live TV, HD, full-colour.  Pay-per-view, of course, with all proceeds going to The Democrat National Commune.


----------



## mudwhistle

HUGGY said:


> The mindless hate that Newt Gingrich installed as a permanent platform in the GOP has grown and overgrown any semblence of reason.
> 
> The groupthink hate installed in the GOP make what used to be the party of reason and steady progress just the party of juvenile pissants.  Thanks for ruining my old party Frank and co.  Now you guys are just a joke and MANY good people have left the GOP for just this mindless name calling.  I would suggest you all just grow up but THAT is unlikely.
> 
> THAT is why I pretty much don't care about politics any more.
> 
> What's left to care about?
> 
> The NFL and My Seahawks


Defending is always harder than winning a championship. I hope they do it, but I still dug the way my Chargers spanked that ass.


----------



## Desperado

Here is the problem I don't understand.  Why aren't the women"s advocacy groups going after the Police/
The NFL is not an police agency,  if you punched your wife, who is going to investigate and charge you with a crime.
The Police Department or the company you work for?

Plus the Liberals want to see the NFL disbanded and replace by soccer.


----------



## HUGGY

You haters have ruined politics.  Stay the fuck out of my football you fucking assholes !!!!


----------



## ClosedCaption

Unkotare said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stumped my toe today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You 'what'? Try again.
Click to expand...


I burned my bacon this morning...I blame the liberal pan makers


----------



## HUGGY

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mindless hate that Newt Gingrich installed as a permanent platform in the GOP has grown and overgrown any semblence of reason.
> 
> The groupthink hate installed in the GOP make what used to be the party of reason and steady progress just the party of juvenile pissants.  Thanks for ruining my old party Frank and co.  Now you guys are just a joke and MANY good people have left the GOP for just this mindless name calling.  I would suggest you all just grow up but THAT is unlikely.
> 
> THAT is why I pretty much don't care about politics any more.
> 
> What's left to care about?
> 
> The NFL and My Seahawks
> 
> 
> 
> Defending is always harder than winning a championship. I hope they do it, but I still dug the way my Chargers spanked that ass.
Click to expand...

 
I was wondering what YOUR team is.

Great win for the Bolts.

You deserved the "W".

Great game plan and execution.  You guys really figured out how to take advantage of the sun and keep the Hawks D on the field until they couldn't function in anything like their normal fashion.

Just as Seattle has a certain type of home field advantage with the crowd noise and intensity the Chargers field lends itself to accentuating heat and making it damned near impossible for any team coming in with the dark unis to function after a few minutes.

Unfortunately for you soon the heat will go bye bye and that advantage will evaporate like a desert mirage.

The Hawks contrarily have an advantage that just gets more intense as the season progresses.

Enjoy your win.  Hope Y'all make it to the playoffs.  We will do our part next weekend and give the Broncos a big fat "L".


----------



## HUGGY

ClosedCaption said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stumped my toe today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You 'what'? Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I burned my bacon this morning...I blame the liberal pan makers
Click to expand...

 


I HATE it when I burn the bacon. !!!!!


----------



## mudwhistle

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mindless hate that Newt Gingrich installed as a permanent platform in the GOP has grown and overgrown any semblence of reason.
> 
> The groupthink hate installed in the GOP make what used to be the party of reason and steady progress just the party of juvenile pissants.  Thanks for ruining my old party Frank and co.  Now you guys are just a joke and MANY good people have left the GOP for just this mindless name calling.  I would suggest you all just grow up but THAT is unlikely.
> 
> THAT is why I pretty much don't care about politics any more.
> 
> What's left to care about?
> 
> The NFL and My Seahawks
> 
> 
> 
> Defending is always harder than winning a championship. I hope they do it, but I still dug the way my Chargers spanked that ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what YOUR team is.
> 
> Great win for the Bolts.
> 
> You deserved the "W".
> 
> Great game plan and execution.  You guys really figured out how to take advantage of the sun and keep the Hawks D on the field until they couldn't function in anything like their normal fashion.
> 
> Just as Seattle has a certain type of home field advantage with the crowd noise and intensity the Chargers field lends itself to accentuating heat and making it damned near impossible for any team coming in with the dark unis to function after a few minutes.
> 
> Unfortunately for you soon the heat will go bye bye and that advantage will evaporate like a desert mirage.
> 
> The Hawks contrarily have an advantage that just gets more intense as the season progresses.
> 
> Enjoy your win.  Hope Y'all make it to the playoffs.  We will do our part next weekend and give the Broncos a big fat "L".
Click to expand...

Blame it on the heat.
SD has no Homefield advantage. The median temp is usually 72. More Cowboy fans or Raider fans buy tickets than the libs that won't vote to build the Bolts a new stadium. San Diego fans suck.


----------



## HUGGY

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mindless hate that Newt Gingrich installed as a permanent platform in the GOP has grown and overgrown any semblence of reason.
> 
> The groupthink hate installed in the GOP make what used to be the party of reason and steady progress just the party of juvenile pissants.  Thanks for ruining my old party Frank and co.  Now you guys are just a joke and MANY good people have left the GOP for just this mindless name calling.  I would suggest you all just grow up but THAT is unlikely.
> 
> THAT is why I pretty much don't care about politics any more.
> 
> What's left to care about?
> 
> The NFL and My Seahawks
> 
> 
> 
> Defending is always harder than winning a championship. I hope they do it, but I still dug the way my Chargers spanked that ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what YOUR team is.
> 
> Great win for the Bolts.
> 
> You deserved the "W".
> 
> Great game plan and execution.  You guys really figured out how to take advantage of the sun and keep the Hawks D on the field until they couldn't function in anything like their normal fashion.
> 
> Just as Seattle has a certain type of home field advantage with the crowd noise and intensity the Chargers field lends itself to accentuating heat and making it damned near impossible for any team coming in with the dark unis to function after a few minutes.
> 
> Unfortunately for you soon the heat will go bye bye and that advantage will evaporate like a desert mirage.
> 
> The Hawks contrarily have an advantage that just gets more intense as the season progresses.
> 
> Enjoy your win.  Hope Y'all make it to the playoffs.  We will do our part next weekend and give the Broncos a big fat "L".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame it on the heat.
> SD has no Homefield advantage. The median temp is usually 72. More Cowboy fans or Raider fans buy tickets than the libs that won't vote to build the Bolts a new stadium. San Diego fans suck.
Click to expand...

 
The SD fans looked like they were getting into it yesterday.
Maybe if the team went on a serious run and got tied or ahead of the Broncos in the standings it would bring more fans to Qualcom.


----------



## mudwhistle

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> The mindless hate that Newt Gingrich installed as a permanent platform in the GOP has grown and overgrown any semblence of reason.
> 
> The groupthink hate installed in the GOP make what used to be the party of reason and steady progress just the party of juvenile pissants.  Thanks for ruining my old party Frank and co.  Now you guys are just a joke and MANY good people have left the GOP for just this mindless name calling.  I would suggest you all just grow up but THAT is unlikely.
> 
> THAT is why I pretty much don't care about politics any more.
> 
> What's left to care about?
> 
> The NFL and My Seahawks
> 
> 
> 
> Defending is always harder than winning a championship. I hope they do it, but I still dug the way my Chargers spanked that ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering what YOUR team is.
> 
> Great win for the Bolts.
> 
> You deserved the "W".
> 
> Great game plan and execution.  You guys really figured out how to take advantage of the sun and keep the Hawks D on the field until they couldn't function in anything like their normal fashion.
> 
> Just as Seattle has a certain type of home field advantage with the crowd noise and intensity the Chargers field lends itself to accentuating heat and making it damned near impossible for any team coming in with the dark unis to function after a few minutes.
> 
> Unfortunately for you soon the heat will go bye bye and that advantage will evaporate like a desert mirage.
> 
> The Hawks contrarily have an advantage that just gets more intense as the season progresses.
> 
> Enjoy your win.  Hope Y'all make it to the playoffs.  We will do our part next weekend and give the Broncos a big fat "L".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame it on the heat.
> SD has no Homefield advantage. The median temp is usually 72. More Cowboy fans or Raider fans buy tickets than the libs that won't vote to build the Bolts a new stadium. San Diego fans suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The SD fans looked like they were getting into it yesterday.
> Maybe if the team went on a serious run and got tied or ahead of the Broncos in the standings it would bring more fans to Qualcom.
Click to expand...


They can get excited about a big game, but when they play a shitty team the games often get blacked out. 
Season tickets for the Chargers are still on sale. 

Here in Nashville the season PSLs are gone in 30 mins after they go on sale online.


----------



## HenryBHough

Who needs a spectator sport like football when, so long as Obama is president, we can watch beheadings on TV!


----------



## bodecea

You know what's ruining football?  All those ridiculous called penalties this year.


----------



## HUGGY

HenryBHough said:


> Who needs a spectator sport like football when, so long as Obama is president, we can watch beheadings on TV!


 
You would rather watch some ISIS autrocities than NFL football?

You are a strange fucker.

That kinda shit starts when you are a kid..pulling the legs off of insects..poisoning the neighbors cat.  That sadistic behavior set in WAY before Obama was elected.

Stop trying to promote your fucked up interests in the sports forum or I'll report your posts.


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> [
> 
> Stop trying to promote your fucked up interests in the sports forum or I'll report your posts.




Shut the fuck up, hypocrite. You were running your mouth about partisan bullshit before that post was added. Clean up your own fucking act if you don't want politics in sports.


----------



## Politico

mudwhistle said:


> MSESPN focused last week on spousal abuse, Gay players, spanking, changing a teams name, everything but football.
> 
> A new football helmet with impact sensing devices can get a player removed from a game even if he hasn't received a concussion.
> 
> It's getting to the point that the NFL is more worried about lawsuits than football.


I heard there is a gay helmet wearing spouse of a football player who is worried that his non sensing helmet would not protect him from the emotional damage that a child being spanked in another state may cause to his marriage.


----------



## mudwhistle

Politico said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> MSESPN focused last week on spousal abuse, Gay players, spanking, changing a teams name, everything but football.
> 
> A new football helmet with impact sensing devices can get a player removed from a game even if he hasn't received a concussion.
> 
> It's getting to the point that the NFL is more worried about lawsuits than football.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there is a gay helmet wearing spouse of a football player who is worried that his non sensing helmet would not protect him from the emotional damage that a child being spanked in another state may cause to his marriage.
Click to expand...

Global Warming.

ISIS, phfffft.

Global Warming is the big issue. 

The Dems are just doing their thing. Keeping everyone focused on anything other than Islamic terrorism. So Ray Rice hits his wife like just about every black male in America does daily and it becomes a scandal. Many feel you aren't a man unless you go out and fuck a bunch of strange women, get drunk, come home and start an argument with your wife and beat her senseless. Adrian Peterson smacks his kids for being bad and he needs to stop playing all of the sudden. No more million dollar paydays for him. What is this really about? It's really a mess. Could it be a left-field attempt to get women upset so they're more politically active? Who knows. I chalk it all up to liberalism. Look the other way for decades and use it when you need it the most.


----------



## AquaAthena

mudwhistle said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the NFL is doing it for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they wouldn't care if it weren't for the constant pressure from the media.
> 
> On the Herd this morning, guess what they're talking about.
Click to expand...

As I posted as soon as the Rice scandal aired, this should not be any of the NFL's business. If a clause has been violated by a football player, it should be the owner of the team's business, not the NFL's.  And no clause was violated by the animal, Rice.

I also posted I would not fire or punish someone for domestic problems as that should be left up to the legal system.


----------



## ClosedCaption

This is football why would the NFL talk about ISIS?  In fact you stated that football was supposed to be a getaway from news but now you want them to talk about news during football.

Fuck that idea


----------



## mudwhistle

The title of this thread needs to be changed to "White Liberal Media Conducting A War On Black Males".

Makes about as much sense as their imaginary GOP war on women they keep repeating.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> This is football why would the NFL talk about ISIS?  In fact you stated that football was supposed to be a getaway from news but now you want them to talk about news during football.
> 
> Fuck that idea


BS.
Right now I'm listening to ESPN The Herd talking about booting Peterson out of the league. 

Who cares about sports. Let's shove our fucked up value system down everyone's throats.


----------



## mudwhistle

I see this snowballing.

What's next? Talking out loud about anything liberals don't like is grounds to have you removed? Why don't we replace the commissioner with one of our lackeys so we can really fuck the NFL up. Head injuries, phfffft. That's small potatoes now. Everything these guys do in their lives is subject to scrutiny. If they wipe their ass in any manner we don't like, can them. Drop them like a bad habit.


----------



## mudwhistle

The media lives off of football, and this is a case of biting the hand that feeds you. Nobody would watch NBC if there was no NFL, yet they spend so much time trying to tarnish the sport. There are approximately 1600 players yet we spent this week using 98% of the time talking about 4 of them. Why? It's as if 4 players represent all of the NFL. I remember the same kind of thing when reports came out about pedophilia in the Catholic church. The whole organization suffers because of the actions of a few. Who cares that teachers do it more often. Teachers belong to unions so why focus on them. The libs have been out to get football for years. Any story that paints a bad image over the whole group is important news.


----------



## Ravi

I understand Eric Holder is going to be appointed NFL Commissioner when the current one gets the boot.


----------



## Mojo2

mudwhistle said:


> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?



I truly believe they think they are doing what's best for America.

Here's what Michael Wilbon says about whoopins like I used to get as a kid.

- The Daily Caller - The Daily Caller The Daily Caller features breaking news opinion research and entertainment 24 hours a day. -



> *ESPN’s Wilbon: American Behavior Today ‘Directly Traceable To The Lack Of Whippings With Switches’* [VIDEO]
> 
> Posted By Al Weaver On 6:47 PM 09/15/2014 In | No Comments
> 
> According to ESPN’s Michael Wilbon, the demise of behavior in America is directly attributed to “the lack of whippings with switches.”
> 
> These comments come days after Minnesota Vikings running back and NFL star Adrian Peterson was indicted on child abuse charges after whipping his four-year-old son with a switch, leaving him bloodied.
> 
> “I think the decline in the behavior of America is directly traceable to the lack of whippings with switches,” Wilbon said. “Your grandparents or your parents would send you out to…pick your own switch. You go out, you snatch it off the tree, you cut it down, do whatever you do depending on where you are.”
> 
> “It’s such a common thing. It’s like baking a pie,” said the former Washington Post sports writer.
> 
> Peterson was deactivated for Sunday’s 30-7 home loss to New England.
> 
> The Oklahoma product released a statement today apologizing “for the hurt I have brought to my child,” saying that he is “without a doubt, not a child abuser.”
> 
> “I have learned a lot and have had to reevaluate how I discipline my son going forward,” Peterson said in the statement. “But deep in my heart I have always believed I could have been one of those kids that was lost in the streets without the discipline instilled in me by my parents and other relatives. I have always believed that the way my parents disciplined me has a great deal to do with the success I have enjoyed as a man. I love my son and I will continue to become a better parent and learn from any mistakes I ever make.”
> 
> “I am not a perfect son. I am not a perfect husband. I am not a perfect parent, but I am, without a doubt, not a child abuser. I am someone that disciplined his child and did not intend to cause him any injury,” Peterson stated. “No one can understand the hurt that I feel for my son and for the harm I caused him. My goal is always to teach my son right from wrong and that’s what I tried to do that day.”
> 
> The Vikings announced today that they intend to let Peterson play vs. New Orleans on Sunday.
> 
> Article printed from The Daily Caller: The Daily Caller The Daily Caller features breaking news opinion research and entertainment 24 hours a day.



URL to article: ESPN s Wilbon American Behavior Today Directly Traceable To The Lack Of Whippings With Switches Wilbon Behavior Directly Traceable To The Lack Of Whippings The Daily Caller

I had a Juvie record but after I turned 18 I've been clean as a whistle.


----------



## mudwhistle

The media doesn't wipe their asses without getting an OK from the Whitehouse. Nothing you see in the MSM is allowed without the blessing from Democrats. Anyone who tries to do any real investigative reporting will end up getting fired eventually. The sooner you can admit this the better.


----------



## Ravi

I guess that's why Obama's poll numbers are so high.


----------



## Pop23

Is the NFL still around?

This is fine (my tribute to Mr. H)

Yup


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL could go out of business *tomorrow* for all I care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love football and would go in a deep depression if I couldn't watch my Bears! Heck did you see the game last night! BAM,
> 
> I would miss football, basketball, hockey, soccer (yes the national pride that come with the world cup would be missed), boxing and Ultimate Fighting.
> 
> I wouldn't miss baseball (haven't been into baseball in years), golf (I like to play it, but I can't stand watching it) and racing (sorry I don't find the draw that others do).
Click to expand...


Bears fan, huh?  Well, #$*@ your Bears!  Stupid Brandon Marshall catching everything around him on a bum ankle.  

Yes, I'm a Niners fan.


----------



## G.T.

nothing at all this dude doesn't whine about got damn


----------



## Montrovant

Stephanie said:


> At this point with the NFL sticking its nose into politics and now trying to become all, political correct,  I don't care if it is destroyed. It's also the least diverse  jobs out there and not one peep from the Sharpton's,  Jacksons and Holders
> 
> they've over looked all the thugs they've had in it for years.



Least diverse job?  What does that even mean?


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> I understand Eric Holder is going to be appointed NFL Commissioner when the current one gets the boot.


I heard Condi Rice. 

At least she's black.


----------



## HUGGY

mudwhistle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand Eric Holder is going to be appointed NFL Commissioner when the current one gets the boot.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Condi Rice.
> 
> At least she's black.
Click to expand...

 
She IS ???

She is less black than Obama.

One thing she has in her favor is that she is a better liar than the current commish.


----------



## mudwhistle

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand Eric Holder is going to be appointed NFL Commissioner when the current one gets the boot.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Condi Rice.
> 
> At least she's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She IS ???
> 
> She is less black than Obama.
> 
> One thing she has in her favor is that she is a better liar than the current commish.
Click to expand...

Racist!!!!!


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> She is less black than Obama....




I'm pretty sure that's not true.


----------



## mudwhistle

Unkotare said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is less black than Obama....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true.
Click to expand...

Absolutely. She grew up in the South. Obama grew up in Hawaii and Indonesia.


----------



## Alex.

As long as there is money to be made the media will not let it die, it will just PC the shit out of it and pussify what was once a great game.


----------



## HUGGY

mudwhistle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is less black than Obama....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. She grew up in the South. Obama grew up in Hawaii and Indonesia.
Click to expand...

 
Exactly... and he went to a all muslim school in Indyanalisia.

Christ he isn't even REALLY an American decended from slavery.  His daddy was a for real African muslim. Condi is a certifiable slave house neegroid.  And probably gay...she has never been photo'd in the company of a man that I have seen.  She's a freaky black bitch....  If that makes me racist then so be it.  I didn't care what y'all thought yesterday why should I today? 

Irish PRIDE!!!...Irish POWER !!!!

All the rest can just line up and kiss Irish ASS !!!!!! 

BWAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jroc

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is less black than Obama....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. She grew up in the South. Obama grew up in Hawaii and Indonesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly... and he went to a all muslim school in Indyanalisia.
> 
> Christ he isn't even REALLY an American decended from slavery.  His daddy was a for real African muslim. Condi is a certifiable slave house neegroid.  *And probably gay...she has never been photo'd in the company of a man that I have seen.*  She's a freaky black bitch....  If that makes me racist then so be it.  I didn't care what y'all thought yesterday why should I today?
> 
> Irish PRIDE!!!...Irish POWER !!!!
> 
> All the rest can just line up and kiss Irish ASS !!!!!!
> 
> BWAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



Aside from the fact that you're a blithering idiot, and she has probably twice your I.Q.....



> *
> Upchurch dated and was briefly engaged to the former Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice in the 1970s. She left him because, according to her biographer Marcus Mabry, "She knew the relationship wasn't going to work."[2] He is currently married and has four children.[1*
> 
> 
> *Ricky "Rick" Upchurch* (born May 20, 1952) is a former professional American football player who played wide receiver for the Denver Broncos (1975–1983) of the National Football League (NFL). Before his NFL career, he played for Centerville Community College in Centerville, Iowa and the University of Minnesota and went to high school at Springfield Local High School in Holland, Ohio. In 2000, Upchurch was named one of the 300 best NFL players of all time.[1]
> 
> In his nine NFL seasons, Upchurch excelled as a receiver and a kick returner on special teams. In his rookie season, he rushed for 97 yards, caught 18 passes for 436 yards, returned 27 punts for 312 yards, and added another 1,014 yards returning kickoffs. In his second season, he set an NFL record by returning four punts for touchdowns and made the Pro Bowl. In the 1977 season, he led the NFL with 653 punt return yards and assisted his team to their first ever Super Bowl appearance. The Broncos lost Super Bowl XII to the Dallas Cowboys 27-10, but he had a good performance in the game. Upchurch amassed 125 total offensive yards (94 kickoff return, 22 punt return, 9 receiving), including a Super Bowl record 67-yard kickoff return in the 3rd quarter that set up Denver's only touchdown of the game.
> 
> Upchurch stayed with the Broncos until the 1983 season. He led the NFL in punt return average twice (1978 and 1982), and was selected to the pro bowl 3 more times (1978, 1979, 1982). He finished his nine-season career with 49 carries for 349 rushing yards, 267 receptions for 4,369 yards, 248 punt returns for 3,008 yards, and 95 kickoff returns for 2,355 yards. Overall, Upchurch gained 10,081 total yards and scored 35 touchdowns: eight returning punts, 24 receiving, and three rushing. He was also selected All-Pro five times. At the time of his retirement, he was the NFL's career leader in punt return yards, and his eight punt returns for touchdowns tied the NFL record shared by Jack Christiansen. He is one of five players to record a career average of over 12 yards per punt return.
> *]*



*




*

Rick Upchurch - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## HUGGY

Ya...she's so smart that she was one of the main actors in deciding that Ossama wasn't worth investigating when Bush was warned several time that there was credible 411 that Al Kaida was planning to fly airplanes into buildings in the U S.  But the GOP_ers are all sideways on Hillary because of a miss statement when 3 guys died when they really shouldn't have been where they were.  BUT poor little Miss token Black TOTALLY dropped the ball on the worst single attack on American soil and NOW you absolute zombies want to lick her dumb black Kynt.  That's right..she's pure genius !!!!  I like you idiots better when you were just pushing sky fairies accross the landscape and trying to bugger small children.


----------



## Jroc

HUGGY said:


> Ya...she's so smart that she was one of the main actors in deciding that Ossama wasn't worth investigating when Bush was warned several time that there was credible 411 that Al Kaida was planning to fly airplanes into buildings in the U S.  But the GOP_ers are all sideways on Hillary because of a miss statement when 3 guys died when they really shouldn't have been where they were.  BUT poor little Miss token Black TOTALLY dropped the ball on the worst single attack on American soil and NOW you absolute zombies want to lick her dumb black Kynt.  That's right..she's pure genius !!!!  I like you idiots better when you were just pushing sky fairies accross the landscape and trying to bugger small children.



Blah....Blah...Blah..What a bunch of bull boy. Your boy Clinton should have offed Osama years before. To blame Bush who had only been in office a few months is poppycock


----------



## HUGGY

Jroc said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...she's so smart that she was one of the main actors in deciding that Ossama wasn't worth investigating when Bush was warned several time that there was credible 411 that Al Kaida was planning to fly airplanes into buildings in the U S.  But the GOP_ers are all sideways on Hillary because of a miss statement when 3 guys died when they really shouldn't have been where they were.  BUT poor little Miss token Black TOTALLY dropped the ball on the worst single attack on American soil and NOW you absolute zombies want to lick her dumb black Kynt.  That's right..she's pure genius !!!!  I like you idiots better when you were just pushing sky fairies accross the landscape and trying to bugger small children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah....Blah...Blah..What a bunch of bull boy. Your boy Clinton should have offed Osama years before. To blame Bush who had only been in office a few months is poppycock
Click to expand...

 
"My boy Clinton"?

You are a moron.  I've been a republican all my 65 years bitch.

I'm just not the relatively new "lying through my teeth republican" variety like you all are.

You people have no honor.  Now move along sonny.   I don't talk to people in possession of stolen property.


----------



## Jroc

HUGGY said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...she's so smart that she was one of the main actors in deciding that Ossama wasn't worth investigating when Bush was warned several time that there was credible 411 that Al Kaida was planning to fly airplanes into buildings in the U S.  But the GOP_ers are all sideways on Hillary because of a miss statement when 3 guys died when they really shouldn't have been where they were.  BUT poor little Miss token Black TOTALLY dropped the ball on the worst single attack on American soil and NOW you absolute zombies want to lick her dumb black Kynt.  That's right..she's pure genius !!!!  I like you idiots better when you were just pushing sky fairies accross the landscape and trying to bugger small children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah....Blah...Blah..What a bunch of bull boy. Your boy Clinton should have offed Osama years before. To blame Bush who had only been in office a few months is poppycock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "My boy Clinton"?
> 
> You are a moron.  I've been a republican all my 65 years bitch.
> 
> I'm just not the relatively new "lying through my teeth republican" variety like you all are.
> 
> You people have no honor.  Now move along sonny.   I don't talk to people in possession of stolen property.
Click to expand...


65 yrs and still that stupid


----------



## HUGGY

Jroc said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...she's so smart that she was one of the main actors in deciding that Ossama wasn't worth investigating when Bush was warned several time that there was credible 411 that Al Kaida was planning to fly airplanes into buildings in the U S.  But the GOP_ers are all sideways on Hillary because of a miss statement when 3 guys died when they really shouldn't have been where they were.  BUT poor little Miss token Black TOTALLY dropped the ball on the worst single attack on American soil and NOW you absolute zombies want to lick her dumb black Kynt.  That's right..she's pure genius !!!!  I like you idiots better when you were just pushing sky fairies accross the landscape and trying to bugger small children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah....Blah...Blah..What a bunch of bull boy. Your boy Clinton should have offed Osama years before. To blame Bush who had only been in office a few months is poppycock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "My boy Clinton"?
> 
> You are a moron.  I've been a republican all my 65 years bitch.
> 
> I'm just not the relatively new "lying through my teeth republican" variety like you all are.
> 
> You people have no honor.  Now move along sonny.   I don't talk to people in possession of stolen property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 65 yrs and still that stupid
Click to expand...

 
Is that all you can do when someone calls bullshit on your lies?

OK I'm stupid for calling you a liar which is what you are..oh ya..and a traitor.  Does THAT make me EXTRA stupid?


----------



## Jroc

HUGGY said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...she's so smart that she was one of the main actors in deciding that Ossama wasn't worth investigating when Bush was warned several time that there was credible 411 that Al Kaida was planning to fly airplanes into buildings in the U S.  But the GOP_ers are all sideways on Hillary because of a miss statement when 3 guys died when they really shouldn't have been where they were.  BUT poor little Miss token Black TOTALLY dropped the ball on the worst single attack on American soil and NOW you absolute zombies want to lick her dumb black Kynt.  That's right..she's pure genius !!!!  I like you idiots better when you were just pushing sky fairies accross the landscape and trying to bugger small children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah....Blah...Blah..What a bunch of bull boy. Your boy Clinton should have offed Osama years before. To blame Bush who had only been in office a few months is poppycock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "My boy Clinton"?
> 
> You are a moron.  I've been a republican all my 65 years bitch.
> 
> I'm just not the relatively new "lying through my teeth republican" variety like you all are.
> 
> You people have no honor.  Now move along sonny.   I don't talk to people in possession of stolen property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 65 yrs and still that stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that all you can do when someone calls bullshit on your lies?
> 
> OK I'm stupid for calling you a liar which is what you are..oh ya..and a traitor.  Does THAT make me EXTRA stupid?
Click to expand...

Ooo... Clever.. you're an ignorant ass old fart, who post his ignorance, without even spending a second to learn something. Yeah you're very impressive


----------



## HUGGY

Jroc said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...she's so smart that she was one of the main actors in deciding that Ossama wasn't worth investigating when Bush was warned several time that there was credible 411 that Al Kaida was planning to fly airplanes into buildings in the U S.  But the GOP_ers are all sideways on Hillary because of a miss statement when 3 guys died when they really shouldn't have been where they were.  BUT poor little Miss token Black TOTALLY dropped the ball on the worst single attack on American soil and NOW you absolute zombies want to lick her dumb black Kynt.  That's right..she's pure genius !!!!  I like you idiots better when you were just pushing sky fairies accross the landscape and trying to bugger small children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah....Blah...Blah..What a bunch of bull boy. Your boy Clinton should have offed Osama years before. To blame Bush who had only been in office a few months is poppycock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "My boy Clinton"?
> 
> You are a moron.  I've been a republican all my 65 years bitch.
> 
> I'm just not the relatively new "lying through my teeth republican" variety like you all are.
> 
> You people have no honor.  Now move along sonny.   I don't talk to people in possession of stolen property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 65 yrs and still that stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that all you can do when someone calls bullshit on your lies?
> 
> OK I'm stupid for calling you a liar which is what you are..oh ya..and a traitor.  Does THAT make me EXTRA stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo... Clever.. you're an ignorant ass old fart, who post his ignorance, without even spending a second to learn something. Yeah you're very impressive
Click to expand...

 
You don't want to argue with me. 

I have been ahead of you and your kind for many years.

Just take your willfull ignorance back to the other forums which I rarely post in these days.

I'm not interested in changing you and if you have even the spark of a tiny capacitor in that brain of yours you will not waste my time attempting to get my attention.

The world used to be a nice enough place until people like you turned it into a shithole. 

Now run along pissant and enjoy your shithole.  Allow me to enjoy my sports interests without your meddling.  I have no more interest in this conversation.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Ravi said:


> lmao now ESPN is the liberal media.



You can always count on a liberal to be wrong about everything. It's pretty widely acknowledged that sports journalism is now very liberal. Sports is the perfect crucible within which one can spot racial differences in talent and when sports journalists have noticed this and commented on it they've been fired. 

This means two things:

1.) Any conservatives or intelligent people, but I repeat myself, hide their intelligence and conservatism and play along with liberal intellectual blandness, or;
2.) All remaining sports journalists actually re liberals because the field has become a hostile work environment for thinking people.

From Granlland:

1. During the Donald Sterling fiasco, I argued that the sportswriting class had gone from* holding a range of political opinions to fusing into a single, united liberal bloc*. You can see that in the coverage of Goodell, too. *Reading sports this week is like being on a Nation magazine cruise*. . . . 

What happened to the sports press? Two things. *The lethal snipers at Deadspin and other sites give covering fire to lefty sportswriters who might leave behind the old nonpartisan tone. There’s no longer a punishment for being liberal, and there’s a lot of potential reward on Twitter.* Moreover, writers who don’t *toe the line know they’ll be punished for speaking up*. I suspect that a lot of semi-political types feign agreement or don’t comment at all.

Then there’s the crack-up of local newspapers, which for decades incubated writers whose politics were as ragged as a congressional backbencher’s. The baseball writer Roger Kahn and I talked recently about his days covering Jackie Robinson for the New York Herald Tribune. Kahn told me that the sports editor of a Cincinnati paper once came up to him, pointed a finger at Robinson in the batter’s box, and said, “The jig is up. Get it?” Nitwits like that used to preach to big chunks of America.

This is a golden age of liberal sports opining. Olbermann ecstatically disrobes Goodell on ESPN as he once did George W. Bush on his old MSNBC _Countdown _show. *Bob Costas stumps for gun control. Here at Grantland, we cover the protests in Ferguson. *More on this story, comrade, as it becomes available.​


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is less black than Obama....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. She grew up in the South. Obama grew up in Hawaii and Indonesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly... and he went to a all muslim school in Indyanalisia.
> 
> Christ he isn't even REALLY an American decended from slavery.  His daddy was a for real African muslim. Condi is a certifiable slave house neegroid.  And probably gay...she has never been photo'd in the company of a man that I have seen.  She's a freaky black bitch....  If that makes me racist then so be it.  I didn't care what y'all thought yesterday why should I today?
> 
> Irish PRIDE!!!...Irish POWER !!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



You are from Seattle, so STFU. You are not Irish and you speak for no one but yourself.


----------



## HUGGY

Rikurzhen said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao now ESPN is the liberal media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always count on a liberal to be wrong about everything. It's pretty widely acknowledged that sports journalism is now very liberal. Sports is the perfect crucible within which one can spot racial differences in talent and when sports journalists have noticed this and commented on it they've been fired.
> 
> This means two things:
> 
> 1.) Any conservatives or intelligent people, but I repeat myself, hide their intelligence and conservatism and play along with liberal intellectual blandness, or;
> 2.) All remaining sports journalists actually re liberals because the field has become a hostile work environment for thinking people.
> 
> From Granlland:
> 
> 1. During the Donald Sterling fiasco, I argued that the sportswriting class had gone from* holding a range of political opinions to fusing into a single, united liberal bloc*. You can see that in the coverage of Goodell, too. *Reading sports this week is like being on a Nation magazine cruise*. . . .
> 
> What happened to the sports press? Two things. *The lethal snipers at Deadspin and other sites give covering fire to lefty sportswriters who might leave behind the old nonpartisan tone. There’s no longer a punishment for being liberal, and there’s a lot of potential reward on Twitter.* Moreover, writers who don’t *toe the line know they’ll be punished for speaking up*. I suspect that a lot of semi-political types feign agreement or don’t comment at all.
> 
> Then there’s the crack-up of local newspapers, which for decades incubated writers whose politics were as ragged as a congressional backbencher’s. The baseball writer Roger Kahn and I talked recently about his days covering Jackie Robinson for the New York Herald Tribune. Kahn told me that the sports editor of a Cincinnati paper once came up to him, pointed a finger at Robinson in the batter’s box, and said, “The jig is up. Get it?” Nitwits like that used to preach to big chunks of America.
> 
> This is a golden age of liberal sports opining. Olbermann ecstatically disrobes Goodell on ESPN as he once did George W. Bush on his old MSNBC _Countdown _show. *Bob Costas stumps for gun control. Here at Grantland, we cover the protests in Ferguson. *More on this story, comrade, as it becomes available.​
Click to expand...

 
Ya...what happened to Sterling was darned near criminal.

They FORCED him to take 2 BILLION dollars for a franchise that was worth probably 400 million or in that neighborhood.

The scene was straight out of Frankenstein..but instead of rakes and pitchforks the townspeople went up the hill to destroy the evil Donald Sterling with huge bags of money.

I wish I could muster up some interest in Sterlings "rights" and the rediculous nature of the accused's crimes against humanity but the world of professional basketball has long ago left me and my ability to care about the players and the players that whatever the outcome short of a public lynching of Sterling or the so-called girlfriend or the wife just didn't raise the bar to a level that exceeded my expectations or personal desire to see someone involved actually get hurt. 

Angry black people hardly moves the needle in the meter.  I don't care a lick when "those people" get offended.  No one HAS to be a slave.  If they were MY forefathers honestly I would just feel embarrassed for them,  "my people's" history and for myself for not being able to just forget about the whole thing.

One steps in a fresh pile of dogshit and forever has the right to hate all dogs?  OR lives in a fresh pile of dogshit?   I say stop stepping in or living in dogshit and I will not keep bringing up that you and your people thruout history are just stupid worthless morons that step constantly stepped in dogshit.

I don't care about blacks hurt feelings.  They deseve most of the low regard they run into.  The handful of blacks that live honorable lives hardly makes up for the vast majority that act irresponsibly all the way to outright criminally.  Certainly Donald Sterling is not a worse human being than the average black man or woman in the U S.  I don't give a rat's ass if they don't like that depiction.  It is the absolute truth.  We don't have any obligation to massage the truth just because a certain group of people don't like being found out for the scum that they are and exposed.

The funny thing is that the evidense against Sterling wasn't a public statement.  It was an illegal recording and it's use by the girlfriend and the media was certainly out of bounds. 

Sterling didn't break any law. 

What if a black was working for a large company like say Home Depot and heard the owner/s say they were tired of blacks coming into Home Depot and stealing mechandise? 

Or just being rude and stupid and selling drugs in the Home Depot parking lots.

Let's say the black employee had these statements recorded on their cell phone.

Could the media take such a recording and force the owners of Home depot to sell their interest in the company?

Following the precident of the Sterling case it appears so.

I for one think Sterling should have told the league to go fuck itself and started numerous lawsuits to protect his rights and interests.

Maybe Sterling just had stupid lawyers.  Me?  I would have arranged for the POS girlfriend to go bye-bye either with a cash payment or some more permanent arangement if she was going to be unreasonable.

But he and his wife got 2 billion...  An overpayment of around 1.6 billion dollars.  That's a hell of a lot of money unless your name is Steve Ballmer I guess.


----------



## HUGGY

Unkotare said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is less black than Obama....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. She grew up in the South. Obama grew up in Hawaii and Indonesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly... and he went to a all muslim school in Indyanalisia.
> 
> Christ he isn't even REALLY an American decended from slavery.  His daddy was a for real African muslim. Condi is a certifiable slave house neegroid.  And probably gay...she has never been photo'd in the company of a man that I have seen.  She's a freaky black bitch....  If that makes me racist then so be it.  I didn't care what y'all thought yesterday why should I today?
> 
> Irish PRIDE!!!...Irish POWER !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are from Seattle, so STFU. You are not Irish and you speak for no one but yourself.
Click to expand...

 
You are a pissant and a moron.  I am most certainly of Irish decent.  Looks like this moron needs ignore...more than I need to read his ignorant posts.


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is less black than Obama....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. She grew up in the South. Obama grew up in Hawaii and Indonesia.
Click to expand...

careful, you're destroying the myth that all black people are the same.


----------



## NoNukes

mudwhistle said:


> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?


Football was ruined by the owners accepting so much money from the networks. It has slowed the game down and changed it.


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is less black than Obama....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. She grew up in the South. Obama grew up in Hawaii and Indonesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly... and he went to a all muslim school in Indyanalisia.
> 
> Christ he isn't even REALLY an American decended from slavery.  His daddy was a for real African muslim. Condi is a certifiable slave house neegroid.  And probably gay...she has never been photo'd in the company of a man that I have seen.  She's a freaky black bitch....  If that makes me racist then so be it.  I didn't care what y'all thought yesterday why should I today?
> 
> Irish PRIDE!!!...Irish POWER !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are from Seattle, so STFU. You are not Irish and you speak for no one but yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a pissant and a moron.  I am most certainly of Irish decent [sic].
Click to expand...



That's "descent," moron. You are anything but "decent," and you are American not Irish. Do you really think the people of Ireland would want to be associated with the likes of you, Coffee Cake?


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is less black than Obama....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. She grew up in the South. Obama grew up in Hawaii and Indonesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> careful, you're destroying the myth that all black people are the same.
Click to expand...

I wonder who thinks they are too poor or too stupid to get a picture I.D. calling voter I.D. laws racist????? Huh???


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is less black than Obama....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. She grew up in the South. Obama grew up in Hawaii and Indonesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> careful, you're destroying the myth that all black people are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder who thinks they are too poor or too stupid to get a picture I.D. calling voter I.D. laws racist????? Huh???
Click to expand...

republicans, that's why they want to make people pay to vote


----------



## Unkotare

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is less black than Obama....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. She grew up in the South. Obama grew up in Hawaii and Indonesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> careful, you're destroying the myth that all black people are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder who thinks they are too poor or too stupid to get a picture I.D. calling voter I.D. laws racist????? Huh???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> republicans...
Click to expand...



Check the record on that again.


----------



## guno

CrusaderFrank said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly. Liberals are losers in life and hate anything that has winners and loser, like pro sports.
Click to expand...



Sure thing frank that why the christer baboons in jesusland fly over country take welfare from the Blue lib states


----------



## guno

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is less black than Obama....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. She grew up in the South. Obama grew up in Hawaii and Indonesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly... and he went to a all muslim school in Indyanalisia.
> 
> Christ he isn't even REALLY an American decended from slavery.  His daddy was a for real African muslim. Condi is a certifiable slave house neegroid.  And probably gay...she has never been photo'd in the company of a man that I have seen.  She's a freaky black bitch....  If that makes me racist then so be it.  I didn't care what y'all thought yesterday why should I today?
> 
> Irish PRIDE!!!...Irish POWER !!!!
> 
> All the rest can just line up and kiss Irish ASS !!!!!!
> 
> BWAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



Irish PRIDE!!!.  ..Irish POWER !!!!


----------



## Unkotare

guno said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is less black than Obama....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. She grew up in the South. Obama grew up in Hawaii and Indonesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly... and he went to a all muslim school in Indyanalisia.
> 
> Christ he isn't even REALLY an American decended from slavery.  His daddy was a for real African muslim. Condi is a certifiable slave house neegroid.  And probably gay...she has never been photo'd in the company of a man that I have seen.  She's a freaky black bitch....  If that makes me racist then so be it.  I didn't care what y'all thought yesterday why should I today?
> 
> Irish PRIDE!!!...Irish POWER !!!!
> 
> All the rest can just line up and kiss Irish ASS !!!!!!
> 
> BWAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Irish PRIDE!!!.  ..Irish POWER !!!!
Click to expand...




Are you proud of being a filthy fucking racist, batshit boy?


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is less black than Obama....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. She grew up in the South. Obama grew up in Hawaii and Indonesia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> careful, you're destroying the myth that all black people are the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder who thinks they are too poor or too stupid to get a picture I.D. calling voter I.D. laws racist????? Huh???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> republicans, that's why they want to make people pay to vote
Click to expand...



Sure, and that must be why Eric Holder sued several states over voter suppression, because new laws would depress the black vote.


----------



## mudwhistle

BTW, isn't California trying to pay people to vote?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think liberals in the media are trying to destroy football as a national pastime.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the players are doing a mighty fine job of that already. As are all the fans who support these wife beating child maiming faggots.
Click to expand...

as i said,the players and owners destroyed it starting back in the early 80's when our fucked up government didnt put those owners behind bars for the thieves they were stealing something that belonged to others.ther players are just as guilty for going along with it as well.


----------

